

Ubuntu Server is No Longer the Best OS for Cloud Computing - vgnet
http://undacuvabrutha.wordpress.com/2012/04/04/ubuntu-server-is-no-longer-the-best-os-for-cloud-computing/

======
lusr
I use Ubuntu Server exclusively and Juju looks _amazing_ , but the title of
this blog post _really_ got under my skin.

I kept reading through the post trying to relate what was being said to the
title and eventually started skipping paragraphs to see if the author was
going to tell me why I should stop using Ubuntu Server.

That never happened; the title is a red herring apparently designed to draw
attention to what is a really a post about the (apparently favourable)
economics of scaling out Ubuntu Server. Which is fine, but that's not the
article I wanted to read based on the title - please don't do that. I'm happy
with my choice and didn't want to read a advertorial reaffirming it.

~~~
wmf
He does sort of explain it: "what Ubuntu Server should actually drive towards
is being the best OS for scale-out computing." (Which I guess also includes
cloud.) But this is definitely an achievement in headlines: both linkbait and
confusing.

------
click170
Hold the phone, was there consensus that Ubuntu _was_ the best OS for cloud
computing? 'Cause I wasn't aware of that if it's the case.

